# Heroes "Parasite" OAD 3/5/2007 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

_APRIL 23!?!?!_

Oy.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Just wow! So many things going on (including that cool clip from Spidey 3), and things going so much further with the various stories.

This break is gonna suck. Really suck considering the cliff-hangers and on-going questions still hanging over things.

I guess the positive thing is that it makes it easier to keep up on 24 during that time. :up:


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I loved the NYC rebuilding scenes. Let's see, based on the WTC rebuilding timeline, Hiro must've teleported them at least 100 years into the future since they appeared to be jsut starting the NYC rebuilding.


----------



## Postalemaniac (Jul 30, 2006)

omg April 23rd, i'd rather pay to see it like tomorrow lol. Anyway i wanna know whats going to happen to Peter!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Been waiting 20 minutes for Spider-Man 3 trailer to download. I guess it's not going to.

BFD.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Anyone notice the catalog number for the Kensai sword? Any Dr. Strangelove fans?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Yeah, and lookie who played Linderman...another Kubrick "reference".


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Here's the URL to get the 720p version directly: http://flash.sonypictures.com/video/movies/spiderman3/Spiderman3_720p_5000kbps.mov


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Been waiting 20 minutes for Spider-Man 3 trailer to download. I guess it's not going to.


Control+click (Mac) or right-click (Win) here and select Download (Mac) or Save (Win) to download the file directly. Easier to tell progress that way than waiting for it in Quicktime. I'm currently showing over an hour to bring it down.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Nicki story line still annoys me though. Other than that another awesome episode.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG!!! What an episode!!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Control+click (Mac) or right-click (Win) here and select Download (Mac) or Save (Win) to download the file directly. Easier to tell progress that way than waiting for it in Quicktime. I'm currently showing over an hour to bring it down.


You need a download manager. I'm showing just about 6 minutes to download it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The FBI agents were Quesada and Alonso, as in Marvel editors Joe Quesada and Alex Alonso...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> You need a download manager. I'm showing just about 6 minutes to download it.


I have one -- what I need is a faster broadband connection!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

The Haitian must have gotten to my memory but where did the chameleon come from?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

she was introduced last week as working with Eric Robert's character.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and HFC Mama Petrelli knows a lot!


----------



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome episode!!! Sylar at his best!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

What a great episode. 

Nice touch that Mrs. Petrelli, who seemed so cold when telling Nathan to pay off Claire's mom and forget all about Claire, has actually been working with the Haitian all along to protect Claire. I really didn't expect that. (Also don't know how Claire got the Haitian's passport and ticket. She has another skill I guess!) 

Who was the victim in Isaac's painting? After seeing Mohinder on the ceiling (cool scene, by the way), I thought maybe the painting was Mohinder, but after replaying the painting scene, I don't know who it is now.

Can Peter starts healing with his head cut open? 

And ... how did the new "chameleon" know to start that leading conversation with HRG to implicate him? I'm guessing the running water and loud music DIDN'T hide the conversations.

But anyway... what a great cliffhanger. Parkman's a prisoner. Nikki seems to have won over Jessica (but who cares?) HRG is in trouble. Mohinder and Peter are in trouble. Simone's really dead. Linderman offered Nathan the White House. Hiro and Ando are together again, with the sword. 

Can't wait until April!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone else with me thinking the sword does nothing but boost Hiro's confidence?


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Guess we can guess where Peter gets his scar. And man, fake-Mystique sure is a *****!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Anyone else with me thinking the sword does nothing but boost Hiro's confidence?


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> Guess we can guess where Peter gets his scar. And man, fake-Mystique sure is a *****!


There have also been rumors that Milo has been in public with no hair. See Britney people will pay you to shave your head.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

mwhip said:


> There have also been rumors that Milo has been in public with no hair. See Britney people will pay you to shave your head.


Well, his bangs got a trim, at least 

I can't believe I've got to wait a month and a half! These Heroes hiatuses (hiati?) are really getting out of hand


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Anyone else with me thinking the sword does nothing but boost Hiro's confidence?


I never thought otherwise.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Who was the victim in Isaac's painting? After seeing Mohinder on the ceiling (cool scene, by the way), I thought maybe the painting was Mohinder, but after replaying the painting scene, I don't know who it is now.


It looked to me like Isaac painted himself!


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Guess we can guess where Peter gets his scar. And man, fake-Mystique sure is a *****!


Yah, but DAMN she is hawt


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> It looked to me like Isaac painted himself!


That's what I thought as well


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

wprager said:


> Well, his bangs got a trim, at least
> 
> I can't believe I've got to wait a month and a half! These Heroes hiatuses (hiati?) are really getting out of hand


How many episodes are they doing this season? 22? 24% They've run through 18 already. Eleven in a row to start the season, then a six-week hiatus, then seven more in a row. They're going to want the last four (or six) for May sweeps.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> It looked to me like Isaac painted himself!


That's what I thought, too.

Shouldn't Peter be able to push Sylar away with Sylar's own power? I guess he can't focus too well at the moment, what with his scalp being removed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> How many episodes are they doing this season? 22? 24% They've run through 18 already. Eleven in a row to start the season, then a six-week hiatus, then seven more in a row. They're going to want the last four (or six) for May sweeps.


According to The Futon Critic, they have a 23 episode order.


----------



## twincaminferno (Mar 6, 2006)

Season 2 ideas sound great....

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=1&id=40354


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> How many episodes are they doing this season? 22? 24% They've run through 18 already. Eleven in a row to start the season, then a six-week hiatus, then seven more in a row. They're going to want the last four (or six) for May sweeps.


Sorry, I edited my post to add a wink. I was being facetious, but there's no facetious smily -- only sarcastic


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't friggin wait!!!


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> It looked to me like Isaac painted himself!


That's what I thought too. After taking a look at it closely, I still think it is. BUT the dude he painted has a gotee and Issac doesn't have one.



Graymalkin said:


> Shouldn't Peter be able to push Sylar away with Sylar's own power? I guess he can't focus too well at the moment, what with his scalp being removed.


That's exactly how he's gonna defeat Sylar. Thing is that Sylar can never be more powerful than Peter. Peter will always have the powers he's rogued plus whatever powers Sylar's stolen that he rogue's from him every time they meet. Pete'll figure this out about 8:01 pm CST April 23, 2007. 

p.s. IMO Momma Petrelli's gonna be bigger than we think. I've always thought she played a bigger part than a caring mother.
p.s.s. I like Macolm McDowell better minus the beard.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Guess we can guess where Peter gets his scar. And man, fake-Mystique sure is a *****!


Peter may not end up with a scar now. He saved Claire and now he's got her ability; she doesn't scar.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> ...Thing is that Sylar can never be more powerful than Peter. Petter will always have the powers he's rogued plus whatever powers Sylar's stolen that he rogue's from him every time they meet. Pete'll figure this out about 8:01 pm CST April 23, 2007.


Peter also has Ted's ability, and he seems to have gotten much better at controling things.

Toasted Sylar, anyone? (Let's see his ice power deal with THAT.)


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I noticed Claire has pierced ears -- how does that work? "Okay, now I'll put the stud in and... where did it go?"

Great episode.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

AstroDad said:


> Yah, but DAMN she is hawt


Being female, I'm no expert on this, but is it really worth it?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Very exciting, but I was irked because of how they handled obvious plot holes. First, Hiro is just about to grab the sword and the caretaker comes up behind him and starts monologuing; as soon as Hiro has the sword he'll have his powers so WHY doesn't he grab it?!?! Instead he meekly comes down the ladder. Sure, it gives Ando a chance to be a hero but please.

Second, why does Mohinder have to have Sylar alive to extract some spinal fluid? He knows how horribly dangerous Sylar is; Mohinder should have just shot him immediately and done his investigation later. They didn't even make it seem like Mohinder couldn't do it for moral reasons, since once he had what he wanted he was happy to blow him away; even said it was revenge!

One of my favorite things about this show is they're pretty good about having people act and react more or less realistically--but there were some major problems with this one unfortunately.

As soon as HRG saw his wife in the bathroom I knew it was going to be Mystique-girl. I don't think they heard HRG and his wife (they may have been suspicious of the music being turned on to muffle the conversation). If you listen carefully she doesn't say anything other than leading questions; in fact in a few sentences she finds out that HRG doesn't know where Claire is, and that he wants to bring down the corporation. Pretty good!

Random thoughts: once Hiro had the sword he didn't have to get all constipated to use his power. No doubt in my mind that Peter won't allow his head to get chopped... that COULD be one of the coolest effects sequences of the show to date if they decide to go that way. I was surprised at Peter/Nathan's mother being so knowledgeable; so the idea is that Linderman is running the bad guys and Mom is running a covert operation against him for the good guys? And her sons have no idea? Seems a bit odd... Mystique-girl is definitely hot... but heck, she can look like anyone she wants! That's a pretty amazing fantasy right there. Too bad about the ***** part


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

gastrof said:


> Peter may not end up with a scar now. He saved Claire and now he's got her ability; she doesn't scar.


Yeah, I know, but I was trying to take future-Hiro's comments at face value and not have to analyze if his take on things was altered once Peter intervened with Claire. And now I've confused myself. Thanks. 

Anyhow, maybe he's not able to use her power to its full capability for some reason. Just a guess.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps Hiro hesitates because he's unsure of the sword's effects on his powers. Sure, he _hopes_ that the sword will fix everything, but he really doesn't know what could happen.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

Peter is going to absorb everything Sylar has plus he's got stuff Sylar doesn't have. So hopefully Peter wins this battle. Damn we have to wait a long time....


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> It looked to me like Isaac painted himself!


I'm positive he did. Remember back to early in the season, I think around Chapter 2? When Hiro first time traveled to New York, he was in Issac's studio. And there's a dead man (whom I assumed was Issac - I can't remember if they actually identified him, though) on the floor, cut open in the classic Sylar way - exactly how Issac painted himself.

The stuff that Hiro saw at the beginning of the season is still coming true - NY is getting shelled, Issac is dead because of Sylar (implied to explicitly stated), and Nathan will win the election (that is, as long as he doesn't kill Linderman).

It's going to be great to grab this on DVD when the season set comes out. There has been some much info seen since September, it's hard to remember it all. It'll be nice to sit down and watch it unfold quickly, when it's all fresh in my mind.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

FlugPoP said:


> Peter is going to absorb everything Sylar has plus he's got stuff Sylar doesn't have. So hopefully Peter wins this battle. Damn we have to wait a long time....


But any powers that Peter have will go to Sylar as soon as he eats his brain, or does whatever he does with them. They should end up with identical powers after that, since Sylar will then be able to suck powers from others without opening them up first.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

gastrof said:


> Peter also has Ted's ability


Not yet he doesn't. He's never met Ted.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Being female, I'm no expert on this, but is it really worth it?


Always.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> Guess we can guess where Peter gets his scar. And man, fake-Mystique sure is a *****!


I don't think that she's a shapeshifter as much as she's an illusion caster.
(ala Princess Projectra.)

Don't forget that she hid Simone's body from the police.


----------



## salomon888 (Nov 5, 2003)

Wasn't that Neve Campbell ("Party of Five") as chameleon-chick?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

salomon888 said:


> Wasn't that Neve Campbell ("Party of Five") as chameleon-chick?


Well, your power certainly isn't Super-Sight.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

For those wondering what's going to happen between Peter and Sylar, you should really look at the ending previews in step-frames. You will see


Spoiler



Peter up against the wall and Sylar flying back in the air...then a close up of Peter with a scowl and just a superficial scar on his head...then _possibly_ Sylar landing on the ground.



It's very quick so you have to pay attention and go forward one frame at a time.

Oh, BTW, awesome episode! Pretty intense seeing Suresh pinned up to the ceiling. I assume he's done for.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Loved the episode, but I was a little bummed about one thing.

And it's not for me, because I knew, but the "and Malcolm McDowell" at the end of the opening credits sure would have been a major pisser if I didn't know.

All year we want to know who Linderman is, and they set up inside the episode a nice reveal, and it's all spoiled in the credits.

I hope the producer's weren't forced to do it by some actor's guild thing.

-smak-


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

salomon888 said:


> Wasn't that Neve Campbell ("Party of Five") as chameleon-chick?


??? 

Not even close. 

Her name is Missy Peregrym. She played Jackie on the short lived (and underrated) "Life as we know it" a couple years ago.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

bpurcell said:


> Oh, BTW, awesome episode! Pretty intense seeing Suresh pinned up to the ceiling. I assume he's done for.


I hope not. The role has great potential.

This was a fairly good episode. Watching the 7.5 minute "exclusive" of S3 now. Very cool also.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

smak said:


> I hope the producer's weren't forced to do it by some actor's guild thing.


IIRC:

In that 2 hour long Star Wars documentary, they mention George Lucas having to leave the guild (not sure if it is the same guild) in order to get the Episode V and VI (and presumably I, II, and III) made without any credits at all at the beginning of the movie. I don't know this if this is still a requirement.

So will Malcom McDowell's character still be on Entourage?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So what was the big deal about finding out who Linderman was? Just because of the actor who plays him? Who cares?


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Theory of the week: The "Peter" that blows up NY might be the chameleon girl and not the real Peter.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> _APRIL 23!?!?!_
> 
> Oy.


My immediate reactions after the show were, "Wow, what a great episode!" quickly followed by "Are you *frigging* kidding me?"


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> Theory of the week: The "Peter" that blows up NY might be the chameleon girl and not the real Peter.


Does she have any powers other than chameleonery though?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

FlugPoP said:


> Peter is going to absorb everything Sylar has plus he's got stuff Sylar doesn't have. So hopefully Peter wins this battle. Damn we have to wait a long time....


I suspect the only thing Peter can absorb from Sylar is the ability to open up people's brains and figure out their powers...which wouldn't be very useful to him.

Sylar would have an easier time of it if he could get other peoples' powers just by being near them, but I suspect he has too much fun to ever give up opening people's brains...


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the only thing Peter can absorb from Sylar is the ability to open up people's brains and figure out their powers...which wouldn't be very useful to him.
> 
> Sylar would have an easier time of it if he could get other peoples' powers just by being near them, but I suspect he has too much fun to ever give up opening people's brains...


He used Sylar's telekinesis to stop Claude from hitting him.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Peter has shown that he has access to telekinesis, and as far as we know, he could only have gotten that from Sylar.

But I am still working on the assumption that Sylar has to make some sort of shift in himself to use a power, and that as a result, Peter will only "get" any power that Sylar has actually used in his presence, since the others were only effectively latent and not available to be copied (or whatever Peter does.)

My big plot hole for the episode relates to Ando. How did he get into Linderman's security force so fast, to the point that he had access to the super-secret vault as a (the!) first-responder? They had Hiro pegged to the point that he couldn't get in the building to deliver a painting that Linderman was actually already expecting and that he physically had in his presence. But Ando got onto the force?

This is the same group that pegged the FBI guys, etc, etc.

Plot wise, there was no specific reason that Hiro couldn't use his powers to get out of the room, and then have a lurking Ando save him out in the lobby from the big bouncer or something.

The writers are not usually that sloppy, so I suspect that there is more to that story (Hiro's dad has him assigned to Hiro and was able to arrange to have him slid into Linderman's group? Is Hiro's dad with Linderman's side or Mrs. Petrelli's side?) Ando is such fun as the straight man to Hiro's clown that we overlook things like how long can he be away from his job without getting fired? And where is the money for this trip coming from?

I think it is pretty certain that Isaac painted his own death. He's growing the beard back already. The question remains whether his paintings can ever be wrong. So far, they've always happened, even if they did in ways we didn't expect.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> My big plot hole for the episode relates to Ando. How did he get into Linderman's security force so fast, to the point that he had access to the super-secret vault as a (the!) first-responder? They had Hiro pegged to the point that he couldn't get in the building to deliver a painting that Linderman was actually already expecting and that he physically had in his presence. But Ando got onto the force?


I had the same thought, but Hiro and Ando have shown great ability thus far to sneak themselves into whatever situation they need to get into. I mean, they're basically two geeks from Japan who have managed to get themselves in and out of a lot of trouble, and not just because if Hiro's abilities. One possibility is that Ando was not "on" the force, but managed to steal a uniform and follow Hiro to the vault (he mentioned that he had been following Hiro), which would also explain why he got there first, because he was already there.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

The Ando re-emergence was a little weird, albeit welcome. Perhaps they thought he was integral in capturing Hope so he was rewarded by the casino for getting their money back? Who knows?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jking said:


> One possibility is that Ando was not "on" the force, but managed to steal a uniform and follow Hiro to the vault (he mentioned that he had been following Hiro), which would also explain why he got there first, because he was already there.


He said "I knew you'd trip an alarm sooner or later", so my guess was that he simply went to Vegas and got a job at security right away, just waiting for Hiro to get there. Maybe he wasn't really assigned to the vault, but just hung around, hoping to spot Hiro.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I don't think that she's a shapeshifter as much as she's an illusion caster.
> (ala Princess Projectra.)
> 
> Don't forget that she hid Simone's body from the police.


I agree - she's not a shapeshifter. Here's some support:



Spoiler



In a Q&A from last week's Comic Book Resources column:

"Q: can you clue us in to what some of the upcoming powers new characters might display are?

A: There is no master list that we know of  but the beautiful Missy Peregrym will be showing up with a very uh 'glamorous' ability."

'Glamour' describes an ability to convince others that your appearance is something other than it is (normally something sexier and more alluring). It doesn't involve physically changing shape so much as it does convincing others that your appearance is something other than it actually is.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

spikedavis said:


> Not yet he doesn't. He's never met Ted.


Hmm...I thought Peter met Ted when he was in jail overnight. Didn't everything converge on Odessa for that episode? or am I dreaming this up? In fact I remember thinking that Peter was sick because of radiation poisoning, because his body had not figured out how to control the radiation yet...Maybe I'm just crazy....


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Why didn't the whistling teakettle bother Sylar more?? 

Great episode. April - that sucks!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Could Linderman be the real father of Nathan and Peter?


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome episode! 

Loved the misdirection about Simone not dying! Glad she really did! :up: :up: :up: 

Great that Nathan is a good guy and was working with the FBI. Although, I guess he'll be going with Lindermann's proposal now.

Loved it when Surresh had Sylar captive and went to take the spinal fluid, saying "this will hurt A LOT!" Too bad, he wasn't smart enough to make sure Sylar was totally incapacitated. Also, why didnt' he hold the gun right to his head the second time. That way, I doubt Sylar could've stopped the bullet. Sure hope Surresh is not dead. We need him for the good guys side.

I wondered about Mrs. Bennett all of the sudden being so smart; now I know why. That stunk. Can't stand the shapeshifter. 

Great plan by Mr. Bennett in leaving the letter with his wife. Too bad that didn't work out so well.

Total surprise that Ms. Pettrelli is in on everything. 

Issac painted himself with the top of his head gone as Hiro saw in the flash "ahead" earlier this season.

I'm sure Peter won't die. He's the focal point of all the good guys IMHO. He should be at least as powerful to balance out Sylar's evil.

Just so much stuff happening, if I was the type to watch things twice, this would be the one time, but we had to switch back and forth between OTA and satellite because of pixelization last night, so didn't even have it in the buffer. oh well...

Burn in HELL, NBC! For having another stupid hiatis in this show for over a month. NBC has got to be the worst network out there in showing no respect for their viewers. Is this some sort of "anti sweeps" period, right now? I notice a ton of shows are showing repeats last week and this week (mostly CBS).

As to that stupid Spiderman preview, I've seen the entire thing several times somwhere already. Possibly Nothing But Trailers on HDnet. What's the big deal?

Like others, guess I can concentrate on the uninterrupted season of 24 for now too. NBC seems to think we're sheep and will watch whatever show they throw into this timeslot. I'm done with them until Heroes returns. Earl is reruns again and Scrubs just plain sucks anymore. 

Cheryl


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

waldingrl said:


> Why didn't the whistling teakettle bother Sylar more??
> 
> Great episode. April - that sucks!


I took at as the tuning fork was on a certain frequency that really bothered him. We didn't see the sound of anything else in the episode bother him until that point. So I thought he was pretty much over the sound bothering him part of it, but Suresh knew that a certain frequency would hurt him.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dimented said:


> I took at as the tuning fork was on a certain frequency that really bothered him. We didn't see the sound of anything else in the episode bother him until that point. So I thought he was pretty much over the sound bothering him part of it, but Suresh knew that a certain frequency would hurt him.


I thought he had learned to control his power enough for sounds not to bother him, but Suresh was giving him something that made it impossible for him to control his powers, so the tuning fork bothered him.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I thought he had learned to control his power enough for sounds not to bother him, but Suresh was giving him something that made it impossible for him to control his powers, so the tuning fork bothered him.


That is a good theory as well. Probably better than mine.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> Hmm...I thought Peter met Ted when he was in jail overnight. Didn't everything converge on Odessa for that episode? or am I dreaming this up? In fact I remember thinking that Peter was sick because of radiation poisoning, because his body had not figured out how to control the radiation yet...Maybe I'm just crazy....


Ted wasn't in Odessa at the time of the Homecoming episode. I had always assumed Peter's sickness at the time to be the result of him coming into contact with so many people with abilities at the same time and not yet having a grasp on how to control it. Possibly coming into contact with Syler, who has taken on so many abilities, could have caused an overload of some sort as well.



waldingrl said:


> Why didn't the whistling teakettle bother Sylar more??


I think Syler has gotten control of the super hearing ability at this point. He was bothered by the tuning fork presumably because Mohinder had pumped him full of that drug and he had no control over his abilities. But I think Syler turned off the IV immediately after Mohinder turned it on and he was never under any effects of the drug, and was just toying with Mohinder the whole time. So he acted like the tuning fork bothered him, but that was all an act. That's how I took that whole exchange anyway. Either that or he simply has the ability to overcome such drugs, which might also explain how he got out of the Primatech Paper facility before.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Clair is in New York. Somehow her presence is going to help the world be saved. We already saw her deal with radioactive Ted so she can do the same with Peter.

I found Peter/Nathan's mom a complete suprise but a cool one. This ties everything deeper. Their dad was killed by the linderman group for betraying them I guess. So she is linked to the power finding group now? The Hatian said 'I answer to a higher power about clair' to HRG. Sounded like he ment Clair herself, but we see he did not.

This was the first episode I wanted to scream at Hiro. He is still not taking this as seriously as he should. 

Even if people hate the Niki/Jessica line at least Niki is fighting against Jessica finally. Also DL is suspicious at least. This also means that Linderman prob knows about Niki/Jessica and their powers. Jessica's tattoo comes and goes, the Hatian wears a necklace with the symbol. 

I also wondered... what if blowing up is the only way to destroy Sylar? They just need to do it in not quite so destructive a way.

Issac painted like 5 photos of himself dead it seems.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I really love this show. This episode I had some problems with, but I still enjoyed it a LOT. I think the writers could use more finesse in their writing. I noticed that in the beginning of the series, dialog seems too forced sometimes, and a bit too cliche or expected. Elements are there for the sake of melodrama and not realism, such as Hiro not just taking the sword. Sure, I guess it could be the writers' intent that Hiro is still a noob and not very bright, but that was a downright stupid thing to do. The apparent reason was so that Ando can save him. It was a plot element that only served itself, not the situation. Seriously, the writing falls short of its ambition sometimes. What makes up for it though is the passion put into the writing and the rest of the show. It makes it VERY fun.

Mama Petrilli was a huge surprise. She knows quite a bit and will be interesting. I hope they don't go too much crazier with the plot twists though. Having too much of something can be just as bad as having too little.

PETER VERSUS SYLAR!!! Man, I so wanted to finally see this! I've been dying for this encounter. Sylar's going to realize he bit off more than he could chew when he tries going after Peter, who knows quite a few tricks now. He not only has Sylar's telekinesis, but can heal, be invisible, fly, and read minds. He should also have Sylar's innate ability to see how things work (as evidenced by Sylar when he was fixing watches).

I love that Mohinder caught on to Sylar and trapped him. Disappointed that he didn't keep closer tabs on the IV drip, but everyone seems to underestimate Sylar, and he really didn't have a way of knowing just how powerful he is. I'm impressed that he not only caught him, but was willing to kill him too. I especially loved how he stuck the tuning fork up to Sylar's ear. LOL! What a great moment!



PeternJim said:


> ...
> 
> I think it is pretty certain that Isaac painted his own death. He's growing the beard back already. The question remains whether his paintings can ever be wrong. So far, they've always happened, even if they did in ways we didn't expect.


I think during the beginning of the series that Isaac painted Claire dead in the HS stadium with her head opened. That part changed when Peter saved her. If that is indeed the case, then I'd say that his forecasts can change.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

MFruchey said:


> Being female, I'm no expert on this, but is it really worth it?


Umm... Not only is she yummy hot... But remember the ancient truth 'Find the most beautiful woman in the world, and you will find a guy tired of putting up with her crap'. But I think if she can change how she looks, you gain a little tolerance...

Honey, remember the green slave chick from that Star Trek episode....


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

jking said:


> I think Syler has gotten control of the super hearing ability at this point. He was bothered by the tuning fork presumably because Mohinder had pumped him full of that drug and he had no control over his abilities. But I think Syler turned off the IV immediately after Mohinder turned it on and he was never under any effects of the drug, and was just toying with Mohinder the whole time. So he acted like the tuning fork bothered him, but that was all an act. That's how I took that whole exchange anyway. Either that or he simply has the ability to overcome such drugs, which might also explain how he got out of the Primatech Paper facility before.


I think Sylar managed to stop the IV later, while Mohinder was working on analyzing Sylar's spinal fluid. Sylar was still coming out of being drugged with the chai and had a working IV pumping stuff into him when Mohinder got him with the tuning fork. Most likely, while Mohinder was concentrating on his tests, Sylar managed to focus enough to stop the drip. It would still take some time for his body to fully get rid of the effects of the drug, but Mohinder didn't check up on him and gave him that time.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bobcarn said:


> I think during the beginning of the series that Isaac painted Claire dead in the HS stadium with her head opened. That part changed when Peter saved her. If that is indeed the case, then I'd say that his forecasts can change.


Isaac painted "a cheerleader" with the top of her head cut off (actually Peter painted that part, but anyway...). That did happen. Not saying that his visions can't be changed, but I still believe that particular painting to be accurate, just misunderstood.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I loved the episode but like Lost, this is almost getting too complicated. I watch TV to relax, there is no relaxing here. You have to pay attention every second.

Whew!


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bobcarn said:


> I think Sylar managed to stop the IV later, while Mohinder was working on analyzing Sylar's spinal fluid. Sylar was still coming out of being drugged with the chai and had a working IV pumping stuff into him when Mohinder got him with the tuning fork. Most likely, while Mohinder was concentrating on his tests, Sylar managed to focus enough to stop the drip. It would still take some time for his body to fully get rid of the effects of the drug, but Mohinder didn't check up on him and gave him that time.


That's certainly possible as well.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

As others have said - great episode and . . . _April 23?????_

One other thought about Peter. Remember, he's met Hiro. The best way I can think of to battle Sylar's ever-stronger telekinesis would be to put Sylar in stasis, like Hiro did with the car that was going to hit the girl. Then, once Peter has him "stuck", it would give him a chance to inventory his abilities to decide which would be most effective against Sylar.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> Always.


Good to know.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

> chameleonery


Seriously???


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Mars Rocket said:


> But any powers that Peter have will go to Sylar as soon as he eats his brain, or does whatever he does with them. They should end up with identical powers after that, since Sylar will then be able to suck powers from others without opening them up first.


Hmm, except if Sylar *eats Peter's brain* then Peter will be dead, and his only power then would be rigor mortis.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Anyone else with me thinking the sword does nothing but boost Hiro's confidence?


In Hero RPG's and comics it's sometimes called a focus. It's a device that only the hero can use to get power, to anyone else it's normal item. So, there certainly could be a psychological element to it. In the Wild Cards novels a hero known as The Turtle had an armored converted VW that he would levitate. When he was inside and felt safe his telekinesis was incredible, outside and unprotected he was too self conscious and couldn't do much. Also the more he used the armored vehicle the greater his dependence became until he couldn't use his TK at all unless he was inside it.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Magister said:


> Umm... Not only is she yummy hot... But remember the ancient truth 'Find the most beautiful woman in the world, and you will find a guy tired of putting up with her crap'. But I think if she can change how she looks, you gain a little tolerance...
> 
> Honey, remember the green slave chick from that Star Trek episode....


No. (Sorry)


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I loved the episode but like Lost, this is almost getting too complicated. I watch TV to relax, there is no relaxing here. You have to pay attention every second.
> 
> Whew!


I don't get that. The best movies of all time that stay with you aren't "relaxing" ones, and the great books aren't "relaxing". Why should TV be any different? Great TV shows should make you think and should make you pay attention! I tried to get my friend into "The Wire" and he said the same thing-"I have to pay attention, so I can't watch it."


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

speedcouch said:


> Burn in HELL, NBC! For having another stupid hiatis in this show for over a month. NBC has got to be the worst network out there in showing no respect for their viewers. Is this some sort of "anti sweeps" period, right now? I notice a ton of shows are showing repeats last week and this week (mostly CBS).


Heroes hiatae(pl?) are getting out of hand


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> I don't get that. The best movies of all time that stay with you aren't "relaxing" ones, and the great books aren't "relaxing". Why should TV be any different? Great TV shows should make you think and should make you pay attention! I tried to get my friend into "The Wire" and he said the same thing-"I have to pay attention, so I can't watch it."


The great movies and books IN YOUR OPINION are not relaxing. It doesn't have to be that way for everybody. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

jking said:


> Isaac painted "a cheerleader" with the top of her head cut off (actually Peter painted that part, but anyway...). That did happen. Not saying that his visions can't be changed, but I still believe that particular painting to be accurate, just misunderstood.


I thought in that episode there was a cheerleader that was killed. That anoying one that took credit for Claire's rescue. So when Sylar ate her brain the only ability that he got was how to be a "*****", no actual super power.

Tibruk


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, you folks who hate the hiatuses would prefer a 24-style setup, where the show is off the air for six months?

Perhaps we should start a movement to recreate the calendar with 14-day weeks. Then you'd have only 26 weeks in a year.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> So, you folks who hate the hiatuses would prefer a 24-style setup, where the show is off the air for six months?
> 
> Perhaps we should start a movement to recreate the calendar with 14-day weeks. Then you'd have only 26 weeks in a year.


How about going back to the days of only THREE networks, where they could afford to do non-repeats for all but the summer months??


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

24-style setups are getting out of hand


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This is probably the only show that I'll buy the dvds for.


----------



## Grantbo (Jul 26, 2006)

Great Episode! Found an "Oops!" moment in the show. ...It occurred during the opening minutes of the show, whith HRG and Eric Roberts. Several times, HRG winced and grabbed his RIGHT side in pain, so cmments were made by ER to take it easy on the stitches. To bad HRG was shot on his LEFT side, not his right! Doh!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Grantbo said:


> Great Episode! Found an "Oops!" moment in the show. ...It occurred during the opening minutes of the show, whith HRG and Eric Roberts. Several times, HRG winced and grabbed his RIGHT side in pain, so cmments were made by ER to take it easy on the stitches. To bad HRG was shot on his LEFT side, not his right! Doh!


They were looking into a mirror.
The two way one Parkman was behind.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought that Peter and Ted were in the same area. They didn't meet, but I thought they were in close enough that Peter could still absorb his power. I don't know that this was confirmed, but when Peter went to Odessa, I got this impression.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Grantbo said:


> Great Episode! Found an "Oops!" moment in the show. ...It occurred during the opening minutes of the show, whith HRG and Eric Roberts. Several times, HRG winced and grabbed his RIGHT side in pain, so cmments were made by ER to take it easy on the stitches. To bad HRG was shot on his LEFT side, not his right! Doh!


I saw the same thing - turns out the camera is looking at them in the mirror (Parkman's on the other side of the mirror).

(edit: I should really refresh before replying)


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

AJRitz said:


> As others have said - great episode and . . . _April 23?????_
> 
> One other thought about Peter. Remember, he's met Hiro. The best way I can think of to battle Sylar's ever-stronger telekinesis would be to put Sylar in stasis, like Hiro did with the car that was going to hit the girl. Then, once Peter has him "stuck", it would give him a chance to inventory his abilities to decide which would be most effective against Sylar.


Another vote for DANG! April 23rd 

Pausing time would be a great way to get Sylar! Has Peter done any time pausing before?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

OMG I'm so pissed they are replacing heroes with deal or no deal. I'm going to boycott NBC. 

Good episode. Not quite as good as last week for me, but still excellent. They're just teasing us with peter getting hurt obviously. All he has to do is remember claire and then remember the scene from empire strikes back and hurl stuff at sylar. Then go invisible, fly slightly, and make lots of banging noises with telekenesis once he discovers sylar can super hear. Although maybe he can't fly AND be invisible at the same time. That could be the main advantage of being sylar. Maybe sylar can use multiple powers at once but peter can't. 

It's going to be cool when peter absorbs super memory and suddenly remembers all his trig formulas from high school.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> In Hero RPG's and comics it's sometimes called a focus. It's a device that only the hero can use to get power, to anyone else it's normal item. So, there certainly could be a psychological element to it.


Or in Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series, more like a sa'angreal or ter'angreal. 

Did the visual effect of the shapeshifting chick seem weird to anyone else? Was it the same team that does Peter's invisibility effect? It didn't seem quite *right* to me... either a rushed job or perhaps done by another company or something.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> So, you folks who hate the hiatuses would prefer a 24-style setup, where the show is off the air for six months?


Yes... 

Cheryl


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Did the visual effect of the shapeshifting chick seem weird to anyone else? Was it the same team that does Peter's invisibility effect? It didn't seem quite *right* to me... either a rushed job or perhaps done by another company or something.


Maybe because she's not a shapeshifter.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Maybe because she's not a shapeshifter.


I hear ya and sorry for not making myself clear. It just didn't seem as professionally done as the other vfx we've seen on the show. I almost want to say it looked like something built in to the Amiga video toaster set which is awesome if that's what they used for her.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Looked like the same effects used for tuning in dark city to me.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

No-one has yet mentioned that Ando also squinted just before he and Hiro transported to the future. At first it was only Hiro -- and nothing; then Ando joins in on the squinting, and they are outta there.

Was it deliberate misdirection, or yet another clue that Ando has powers of his own? If that's the case, it would certainly explain how he manged to get there first when the alarms went off. It's not entirely improbably to think that Hiro's father had hired/assigned another known hero (Ando) to look after his son.

As for Mrs. Petrelli, that was very interesting, and like another poster I immediately thought that Linderman is Nathan's real father.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Looked like the same effects used for tuning in dark city to me.


+1, that's exactly the thought I had


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

MFruchey said:


> Being female, I'm no expert on this, but is it really worth it?


You have no idea about what some guys will put up with for hawt chick.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> Her name is Missy Peregrym. She played Jackie on the short lived (and underrated) "Life as we know it" a couple years ago.


I have had her on my WishList since then.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

PeternJim said:


> My big plot hole for the episode relates to Ando. How did he get into Linderman's security force so fast, to the point that he had access to the super-secret vault as a (the!) first-responder? They had Hiro pegged to the point that he couldn't get in the building to deliver a painting that Linderman was actually already expecting and that he physically had in his presence. But Ando got onto the force?.


IMO this could be classified as Jumping the Shark.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I still maintain that Isaac's paintings can be wrong. Based upon the high camera angle that showed Sylar coming to her but in reality Peter was also there. I know some of you have claimed that the painting was Peter but they only showed the same angle with Sylar in frame...with Peter. They didn't show Peter approaching her in that way.

And if Isaac's paintings cannot be changed, then what the hell do the Heroes do? They fail? Yeah, that would be a great end to the story.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Maybe the shapeshifter dies in isaac form.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> OMG I'm so pissed they are replacing heroes with deal or no deal. I'm going to boycott NBC.
> 
> Good episode. Not quite as good as last week for me, but still excellent. They're just teasing us with peter getting hurt obviously. All he has to do is remember claire and then remember the scene from empire strikes back and hurl stuff at sylar. Then go invisible, fly slightly, and make lots of banging noises with telekenesis once he discovers sylar can super hear. Although maybe he can't fly AND be invisible at the same time. That could be the main advantage of being sylar. Maybe sylar can use multiple powers at once but peter can't.
> 
> It's going to be cool when peter absorbs super memory and suddenly remembers all his trig formulas from high school.


Are they seriously replacing it with Deal or No Deal? That show is already on like four nights a week! Come on, people, that show can only be entertaining for so long (about one episode). It's all luck--there's no skill involved. I'm not a fan of that "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?" show, but at least you have to exhibit _some_ skill to win.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

jking said:


> The great movies and books IN YOUR OPINION are not relaxing. It doesn't have to be that way for everybody. Different strokes for different folks.


Also, I like different shows for my different moods.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> So, you folks who hate the hiatuses would prefer a 24-style setup, where the show is off the air for six months?
> 
> Perhaps we should start a movement to recreate the calendar with 14-day weeks. Then you'd have only 26 weeks in a year.


Wouldn't it be easier to just shoot 52 episodes per season?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> Are they seriously replacing it with Deal or No Deal? That show is already on like four nights a week! Come on, people, that show can only be entertaining for so long (about one episode). It's all luck--there's no skill involved. I'm not a fan of that "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?" show, but at least you have to exhibit _some_ skill to win.


If by replacing you mean, is that what's on during the slot until may sweeps, it appears that the answer is... maybe. Next week's grid shows Deal or No deal for 2 hours. The boycott thing was a joke, poking fun at all the calls for boycotts on this forum lately.

What was on during the time slot back in december/january? I can't even remember.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Uncle Briggs said:


> IMO this could be classified as Jumping the Shark.


I won't quite go that far, but it did seem just horribly contrived. To the point of my first reaction being "alright, what are they setting up here with Ando". If it never comes up again, that will be a let down, but it sure seems like something that will come back. Maybe even spurred on by after the shock of the future visit Hiro just has a "Hey, how the hell did you get in there?" epiphany. Ando's response to said theoretical question will likely be a lie for one reason or another and revisited in later exposition.

Or it will never be mentioned again.

-DPF


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Sadara said:


> I thought that Peter and Ted were in the same area. They didn't meet, but I thought they were in close enough that Peter could still absorb his power. I don't know that this was confirmed, but when Peter went to Odessa, I got this impression.


I think that's very unlikely. Ted lived in LA when he met up with Parkman and the FBI chick (who I guess is off the show now) Then he escaped a transfer to somewhere and was hiding out in the desert somewhere (learning to control his powers I guess) and that's where Wireless met up with him. I don't think he was ever in Texas.

I LOVED this episode. Yeah, it sucks that we have to wait until April 23rd for new episodes, but it'll be worth it.

I don't know why all the complaints about hiatuses (sp?) with tv shows. People complain about too many reruns, so they try to show more episodes all at once. Then people complain about the breaks. Personally, I think Heroes has done a better job than anyone of balancing out the breaks with new episodes. I don't feel like I've been waiting MONTHS for new shows and I also don't feel overwhelmed by reruns.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Shapeshifter chick isn't a shapeshifter, per se.

She makes those around her think she looks/sounds different.

Each time she "chameleoned", the area around her shimmered and changed as well, like the body of Simone on the bed vanishing when she became her, so the cops didn't see it, as well as the pools of blood that would be all over the studio and on Isaacs shirt.

More fuel for the fire regarding the power of invisibility, not really becoming invisible,
but making those around you think you are invisible (along with your clothes and ill gotten booty including any purses you might be holding at the time).



phox


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Wow, this week's graphic novel certainly brings an interesting twist to the HRG story.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

WinBear said:


> Wow, this week's graphic novel certainly brings an interesting twist to the HRG story.


I'll say so!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

WinBear said:


> Wow, this week's graphic novel certainly brings an interesting twist to the HRG story.


Are you referring to


Spoiler



HRG contacting Wireless? Or am I week behind, and if so, where is the new one?


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

WinBear said:


> Wow, this week's graphic novel certainly brings an interesting twist to the HRG story.


Either HRG meant to get captured, or the writers made an uncharacteristic mistake. The bit in the story suggests the missing piece -- how he could continue to have a plan in motion even while in the Company's posession. (Perhaps this plan even required him to be caught.)

(I think HRG wanted to be captured because, once HRG knew about Glamour Girl, he is far too smart not to at least have a password or key phrase for his wife to confirm her identity, certainly before talking about any secrets. More to the point, the writers made sure we knew about the barking ring tone, and HRG did not act at all surprised when his "wife" did not know about the doggie hotel's custom tone. Either he planned (or at least allowed himself) to get captured, or the writers made an uncharacteristic mistake. Or I am obsessing too much, but what else to do for 6 weeks?  )


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Could Linderman be the real father of Nathan and Peter?


My guess is no. But considering that we've seen that abilities seemingly can be inherited (Micah, Claire), I wonder if Nathan and Peter's dad had an ability.

That would explain why Linderman is so involved with the family.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

stark said:


> My guess is no. But considering that we've seen that abilities seemingly can be inherited (Micah, Claire), I wonder if Nathan and Peter's dad had an ability.
> 
> That would explain why Linderman is so involved with the family.


I think this episode leads us to assume Nathan and Peter's mom is the one with the ability moreso than their father.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

WinBear said:


> I think this episode leads us to assume Nathan and Peter's mom is the one with the ability moreso than their father.


Yeah, I was even thinking that *she* might be the one that Claude was talking about "protecting" in the previous episode.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

They took Mr. Muggles to Vegas? I'm really starting to wonder about that dog!


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> Not what he's talking about. He's talking about this dialog:
> 
> HRG: I gave you specific instructions
> Haitian: I answer to someone whose instructions supersede yours.
> ...


At least we now know the answer to this tidbit.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

PeternJim said:


> Peter will only "get" any power that Sylar has actually used in his presence, since the others were only effectively latent and not available to be copied (or whatever Peter does.)


To the best of my knowledge Peter has only gotten powers that were used in his presence.



Waldorf said:


> Or in Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series, more like a sa'angreal or ter'angreal.


Yes, except in Jordan's books the sa'angreal and ter'angreal had makers and carried real power, whereas in the Wild Card series Turtle's car had no special power. It only acted as a focus for his power because he came to rely on it as a mental crutch.

So it depends on whether the sword is imbued with special powers or if it only is special because Hiro believes it to be.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

To find out more about what the writer(s) of the show are thinking, check out the show commentaries at NBC.com Heroes Commentary

Another great episode. It is amazing how much goes into gettin one episode on much less doing it over a season.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

What band was depicted on Sylar's shirt?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> Yah, but DAMN she is hawt


That whole pleated miniskirt was...uhhh...interesting.
Yes, that is my in-depth thought about the episode.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

This is a great show... thanks to whomever convinced me to watch it, after I had let the first 7-8 episodes pile up on one of my Tivos - usually when that happens with a new show, I wind up never watching it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

shape shifter/imgae caster/mind alterer..

Whatever.

She is a *****.
She is DAMN HOT!!

yeah, baby!!





Seriously, awesome episode! I just love how they are connecting characters here. Good to see Ando back. How he came back doesn't bug me.. Sure, it's not "realistic", but so what. He's back. And it was good to see him.

April 23rd is going to be a long wait. But it will be worth it. So waiting for Sulu to return. I still think he at the highest level. Partners with Linderman or perhaps above him.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I still maintain that Isaac's paintings can be wrong. Based upon the high camera angle that showed Sylar coming to her but in reality Peter was also there. I know some of you have claimed that the painting was Peter but they only showed the same angle with Sylar in frame...with Peter. They didn't show Peter approaching her in that way.
> 
> And if Isaac's paintings cannot be changed, then what the hell do the Heroes do? They fail? Yeah, that would be a great end to the story.


Exactly. Hiro saw the "bomb" go off and knows the date. At this point in the story, it's in the immediate future. Isaac painted the pictures of a destroyed NYC, an explosion, and what's apparently a man exploding. Assuming that the paintings are all his visions of what Hiro saw (a pretty safe assumption), NYC will be destroyed in days if the future is unchangeable.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> shape shifter/imgae caster/mind alterer..
> Whatever.
> 
> Seriously, awesome episode! I just love how they are connecting characters here.


Shape shifter
-> "partnered" with HRG
-> adopted father of Claire

Missy Peregrym
-> star of "Stick It"
-> written/directed by Jessica Bendinger
-> wrote "Bring It On"
-> led to sequel "Bring It On: All or Nothing"
-> starring Hayden Panettiere


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> Burn in HELL, NBC! For having another stupid hiatis in this show for over a month. NBC has got to be the worst network out there in showing no respect for their viewers. Is this some sort of "anti sweeps" period, right now? I notice a ton of shows are showing repeats last week and this week (mostly CBS).
> 
> Cheryl


Seriously?  Every time this happens, you rant and rave about it, and every time I (and many others on the forum) try to explain how the TV season works and why you can't have new episodes every week. Yet you never seem to catch on and continue to rant about it.

Yes, this is the "anti-sweeps" period. Sweeps take place during November, February, and May. Usually, directly after sweeps are over, the networks immediately go into re-runs or pull their regular shows in order to introduce new ones. I'd recommend that you figure this out and understand how it works, then you won't be surprised EVERY SINGLE TIME it happens. You'll simply know that it's coming and expect it. It will do wonders for your blood pressure.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Seriously?  Every time this happens, you rant and rave about it, and every time I (and many others on the forum) try to explain how the TV season works and why you can't have new episodes every week. Yet you never seem to catch on and continue to rant about it.
> 
> Yes, this is the "anti-sweeps" period. Sweeps take place during November, February, and May. Usually, directly after sweeps are over, the networks immediately go into re-runs or pull their regular shows in order to introduce new ones. I'd recommend that you figure this out and understand how it works, then you won't be surprised EVERY SINGLE TIME it happens. You'll simply know that it's coming and expect it. It will do wonders for your blood pressure.


Hey, the over/under was 15 on how many times you had to explain this over the past year and I took the over. How'd you do?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Shape shifter
> -> "partnered" with HRG
> -> adopted father of Claire


There is no shapeshifter on Heroes at this time.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MScottC said:


> How about going back to the days of only THREE networks, where they could afford to do non-repeats for all but the summer months??


That hasn't happened since the days of black & white television.

Back in December, when someone was complaining about reruns around Christmas (coincidently, right after a sweeps period ended), I decided to look up the top 10 shows from 1971-72 (35 years ago), and checked out their episode counts (here's what I found): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4656690#post4656690

It turns out that none of the top 10 shows from 35 years ago had more than 26 episodes that season.

Feel free to check the per-season episode counts of your favorite tv shows throughout the years at tv.com, and you'll find out that shows with episode counts greater than 25 per season pretty much ended with the 1960's.


----------



## prefect42 (Sep 10, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Could Linderman be the real father of Nathan and Peter?


This has been my running theory for several weeks now. The mother always seemed to be the driving force in the family driving Nathan and presumably the father to positions of power. My only question is are Linderman and Mrs. Petrelli working together Still? Maybe against HRG's Company.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Odds Bodkins said:


> The Ando re-emergence was a little weird, albeit welcome...


Was I the only one who cheered when he showed up?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> This is probably the only show that I'll buy the dvds for.


Agreed...one of the few I would, too. I have the DVD set for season 1 of Alias, 24, BG, and Firefly and that's it. I am choosy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Looked like the same effects used for tuning in dark city to me.


oooh......someone just mentioned my all-time favorite movie....


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This is off the top of my head, and I could be wrong (and I'm waiting for someone who remembers more than I to point it out): could Ando have an ability? I think his ability might be to boost the abilities of those around him. Has Hiro ever taken a really big jump without Ando being around, or froze a large geographic area in time without Hiro being around? That might explain why they ended up so far in the future: Ando closed his eyes to boost Hiro's power, and Hiro overshot. Also, I have a feeling the "Ando as a security guard, even without a green card" will be explained: I think he's watching Hiro for his father.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

In my mind there is no doubt. Ando has an ability.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> This is off the top of my head, and I could be wrong (and I'm waiting for someone who remembers more than I to point it out): could Ando have an ability? I think his ability might be to boost the abilities of those around him. Has Hiro ever taken a really big jump without Ando being around, or froze a large geographic area in time without Hiro being around? That might explain why they ended up so far in the future: Ando closed his eyes to boost Hiro's power, and Hiro overshot. Also, I have a feeling the "Ando as a security guard, even without a green card" will be explained: I think he's watching Hiro for his father.


We didn't see Ando in the subway car when he jumped to NY. Course, Ando might have been following him then as well. We also didn't see Ando during the subway ride where he confronted Peter.

I think a big clue is that Ando was sitting on a corporate network and watching porn. Either he was courting danger at work or his actual job is to stay close to Hiro for Hiro's dad as suggested earlier. Ando may have a power, but it's more likely he just has the resources of Hiro's father behind him.

As for money and how they are getting by... It's been established that Hiro and Ando racked up in Vegas. Hiro may not be independently weathly at this point but he's likely very comfortable for the short term.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> Anyone notice the catalog number for the Kensai sword? Any Dr. Strangelove fans?


haven't seen the movie in a while, what was the connection?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> This is off the top of my head, and I could be wrong (and I'm waiting for someone who remembers more than I to point it out): could Ando have an ability? I think his ability might be to boost the abilities of those around him. Has Hiro ever taken a really big jump without Ando being around, or froze a large geographic area in time without Hiro being around? That might explain why they ended up so far in the future: Ando closed his eyes to boost Hiro's power, and Hiro overshot. Also, I have a feeling the "Ando as a security guard, even without a green card" will be explained: I think he's watching Hiro for his father.


Don't forget that Hiro's initial use of his powers, when he went to NYC in the future and saw Isaac dead and the bomb go off was without Ando.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Plus, Hiro used his powers with Charlie when he went back in time. Didn't he make all of those origami cranes? But I think Philosofy's idea is that Ando boosts powers, not that Hiro *must* be around Ando for Hiro's power to work. I like this idea. I can't, however, think of any instances where Ando has boosted anyone else's power - Ando's been around Nathan, and Niki, and probably a bunch of other people that I'm forgetting, but we haven't seen their power boosted by his presence, have we?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Perhaps this has already been mentioned but was the game Nikki/Jessica and Micah playing *Heavenly Sword* for the PS3?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Not yet he doesn't. He's never met Ted.


Yes he has. It was when he was arrested and Ted tried to interrogate him by reading his mind. There was a bunch of feedback because both were reading each other.

My question is this: During that time when Peter was in the hospital, wasn't radioactive man in the same hospital? And did he absorb his powers then or does he need to be in closer contact to do that?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As far as the hiatus, I have no problem. I think we are seeing more "serial story" shows take hiatus, whereas other shows, whether dramas or comedies, can run repeats. It's very difficult with a LOST or Heroes to rerun episodes. Anyone who wants to watch is already watching, and those who watch have no need to watch a repeat. In fact, we find it confusing. So over the last couple of years we have seen the trend to hiatus instead of repeats. I prefer this. It's not like I'm gonna quit watching it just because they take a month or two off  

Non serialized shows can rerun episodes all they want; who can tell?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh and April 23rd is ridiculous! 

I know they can only do so many episodes but I prefer they do it 24 style than take big breaks like this.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> Yes he has. It was when he was arrested and Ted tried to interrogate him by reading his mind. There was a bunch of feedback because both were reading each other.


You are thinking of Matt Parkman, the cop. Ted is the nuclear man.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Perhaps this has already been mentioned but was the game Nikki/Jessica and Micah playing *Heavenly Sword* for the PS3?


Is the game any good? The graphics were incredible in HD. Wow. Makes my wii sports oval heads look, well like oval heads.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

danterner said:


> You are thinking of Matt Parkman, the cop. Ted is the nuclear man.


whoops!!  I get confused when we start using formal names. lol

So what about my questions in the second part of my post? I thought it was obvious Peter was feeling the effects of being close to Ted. He was all sweaty and clammy. He hasn't shown any of his abilities yet though so maybe he has to get closer.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> whoops!!  I get confused when we start using formal names. lol
> 
> So what about my questions in the second part of my post? I thought it was obvious Peter was feeling the effects of being close to Ted. He was all sweaty and clammy. He hasn't shown any of his abilities yet though so maybe he has to get closer.


No. Ted had already escaped FBI custody (remember the van blowing up so he could escape) and since then has been hiding out in the Nevada desert somewhere. That's where he met up with Wireless.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Is the game any good? The graphics were incredible in HD. Wow. Makes my wii sports oval heads look, well like oval heads.


Not out yet. At least here or the UK.

Just confirmed it was the game on Heroes though.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

April 23. 

Shakespeare's Birthday
Shakespeare's death day

but more significantly *MY* birthday 

and now heroes will be returning, on MY birthday! ...the day i turn 30... *sigh*


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

getbak said:


> That hasn't happened since the days of black & white television.
> 
> Back in December, when someone was complaining about reruns around Christmas (coincidently, right after a sweeps period ended), I decided to look up the top 10 shows from 1971-72 (35 years ago), and checked out their episode counts (here's what I found): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4656690#post4656690
> 
> ...


Also during the reign of the major three:

1. No options during a presidential address
2. Local sports prempted your show and you missed it. If you were lucky they'd rerun it in the summer.
3. Very few genre shows.
4. Cable wasn't pervasive, you might not get all three. Only one NBC station in the whole state of SC, without a 50' backyard antenna you MIGHT get it at 3 in the morning.
5. Movies on TV limited to nights reserved by the networks. Typically Saturday and Sunday. 
6. No premium channels

I could go on.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> ???
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Her name is Missy Peregrym. She played Jackie on the short lived (and underrated) "Life as we know it" a couple years ago.


Thank you!!!! She's the girl from Stick It. We saw it this weekend and then Monday the kid and I turned to each other and said that was her. I checked out IMDB, but she doesn't have credit for Heroes yet.


----------



## Eskimo Pie (May 17, 2002)

I think it's obvious that Hero's sword is itself special and not just something that boosts his confidence. If not, why would Linderman be hoarding it with all the other 'hero' memorabilia, and why would it have the hero 'logo' on the hilt?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Linderman had a lot of swords, though. Are they all powerful in some way? I'm on the fence as far as whether the sword is a placebo, seems like it is but didn't hiro try using his powers with the fake sword and it didn't work before he knew it was fake? Or maybe not...


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Linderman had a lot of swords, though. Are they all powerful in some way? I'm on the fence as far as whether the sword is a placebo, seems like it is but didn't hiro try using his powers with the fake sword and it didn't work before he knew it was fake? Or maybe not...


No, he managed to slow down time in order to steal the fake sword, before he knew it was fake. Even if you consider slowing time down to be a weaker version of his power, I think we all agree it's a special power.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Viewers collectivley complain and networks (sometimes) listen. This year Lost was run in two segments. There is talk next year Lost, and maybe Hero's, will run straight through.

One of the linked threads gives the real problem. Networks want new episode for May sweeps so they have, slightly, fewer epsidoes to stretch over more weeks.

Complaining in TCF doesn't do much by itself but networks listen.



devdogaz said:


> Seriously?  Every time this happens, you rant and rave about it, and every time I (and many others on the forum) try to explain how the TV season works and why you can't have new episodes every week. Yet you never seem to catch on and continue to rant about it.
> 
> Yes, this is the "anti-sweeps" period. Sweeps take place during November, February, and May. Usually, directly after sweeps are over, the networks immediately go into re-runs or pull their regular shows in order to introduce new ones. I'd recommend that you figure this out and understand how it works, then you won't be surprised EVERY SINGLE TIME it happens. You'll simply know that it's coming and expect it. It will do wonders for your blood pressure.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

MFruchey said:


> Yeah, I know, but I was trying to take future-Hiro's comments at face value and not have to analyze if his take on things was altered once Peter intervened with Claire. And now I've confused myself. Thanks.
> 
> Anyhow, maybe he's not able to use her power to its full capability for some reason. Just a guess.


Maybe Peter can only heal when he summons that power and the only times he ever does that is when the wound is grave. Perhaps he stops Sylar just after the initial cut so never really *needs* the healing power.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

ping said:


> No, he managed to slow down time in order to steal the fake sword, before he knew it was fake. Even if you consider slowing time down to be a weaker version of his power, I think we all agree it's a special power.


Yeah, I'm talking about AFTER he got the sword. Did he look at it first, or try to use his powers first? I thought it was the latter... so the placebo effect would seem to not make sense in that case.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lew said:


> Viewers collectivley complain and networks (sometimes) listen. This year Lost was run in two segments. There is talk next year Lost, and maybe Hero's, will run straight through.
> 
> One of the linked threads gives the real problem. Networks want new episode for May sweeps so they have, slightly, fewer epsidoes to stretch over more weeks.
> 
> Complaining in TCF doesn't do much by itself but networks listen.


I was only responding to that specific poster (speedcouch) who rants about this every single time it happens and has had the reasons and logic explained to her many times, yet she still continues to be surprised and dismayed when it happens again. It just gets old.

I still say that once you understand how it works and expect it to happen, it doesn't surprise you and you don't get worked up about it. Everyone would be a lot better off (and this thread would only be about half as long without all the April 23rd comments).


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

My question is, who decides when sweeps are? Or why not just poll randomly, forcing networks to put on good programing all the time? The November and February sweeps are OK, but why May? In May you have good weather, yard work, graduation, exams, vacations, etc. In January and March you have nothing but March Madness. I would think the most people would be indoors, available to watch TV in January. So just end the season in March or April.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

bobcarn said:


> Assuming that the paintings are all his visions of what Hiro saw (a pretty safe assumption)


Are you saying that Isaac is just painting what Hiro told him? That the knowledge of the future comes only from Hiro's trips? I'm totally missing something here, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> My question is, who decides when sweeps are? Or why not just poll randomly, forcing networks to put on good programing all the time? The November and February sweeps are OK, but why May? In May you have good weather, yard work, graduation, exams, vacations, etc. In January and March you have nothing but March Madness. I would think the most people would be indoors, available to watch TV in January. So just end the season in March or April.


Who decides? Nielsen Media Research or course. If you want a change, talk to them, not the networks. I agree that sweeps periods are silly, and nonrepresentative of the overall network content (six hours of American Idol per week for example) but they still conduct sweeps, and they are still a major factor in determining ad rates.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> My question is, who decides when sweeps are? Or why not just poll randomly, forcing networks to put on good programing all the time? The November and February sweeps are OK, but why May? In May you have good weather, yard work, graduation, exams, vacations, etc. In January and March you have nothing but March Madness. I would think the most people would be indoors, available to watch TV in January. So just end the season in March or April.


Sorry, but these questions belong in another thread, not in a thread that discusses a specific episode of Heroes.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> So what about my questions in the second part of my post? I thought it was obvious Peter was feeling the effects of being close to Ted. He was all sweaty and clammy. He hasn't shown any of his abilities yet though so maybe he has to get closer.


I don't think we've had an answer for why Peter got so sick in Odessa. I would love to know what happened to him ...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> There is no shapeshifter on Heroes at this time.


Agreed, so we need a cool name to call her. How about "The Illusionist"?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Agreed, so we need a cool name to call her. How about "The Illusionist"?


I'll just call her the "hot *****"


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Agreed, so we need a cool name to call her. How about "The Illusionist"?


How 'bout Lady Mastermind?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Sorry, but these questions belong in another thread, not in a thread that discusses a specific episode of Heroes.


Whoops--just following my train of thought from previous posts--didn't realize how far off subject I had gotten.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Agreed, so we need a cool name to call her. How about "The Illusionist"?


How about LightBender? We can call her LB for short, 'cause we love initials.

Gunny can just call her HB.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> For those wondering what's going to happen between Peter and Sylar, you should really look at the ending previews in step-frames. You will see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you look closer you'll see


Spoiler



The same pants that Mohinder is wearing on the guy that's falling. I'm pretty sure It's Mohinder





AJRitz said:


> One other thought about Peter. Remember, he's met Hiro. The best way I can think of to battle Sylar's ever-stronger telekinesis would be to put Sylar in stasis, like Hiro did with the car that was going to hit the girl. Then, once Peter has him "stuck", it would give him a chance to inventory his abilities to decide which would be most effective against Sylar.


Thing is that Peter doesn't know he has these abilities yet. So, he can't use what he doesn't know. Unless it's by accident like the time he stopped Claude from going all Mr. Miyagi on him with that stick.



Graymalkin said:


> Perhaps we should start a movement to recreate the calendar with 14-day weeks. Then you'd have only 26 weeks in a year.


Ok, you can stop THAT talk RIGHT now!!! Yer messing with my weekend's dude...



TAsunder said:


> Looked like the same effects used for tuning in dark city to me.


Ohhhhhhhh...excellent flik!! Watched it again this past weekend. One of Keifer's better gigs.



phox_mulder said:


> More fuel for the fire regarding the power of invisibility, not really becoming invisible,
> but making those around you think you are invisible (along with your clothes and ill gotten *booty*


Let me have the invisi power and see if that's not what I'ma go using it for! Well...minus the ill part...



Fassade said:


> Either HRG meant to get captured, or the writers made an uncharacteristic mistake. The bit in the story suggests the missing piece -- how he could continue to have a plan in motion even while in the Company's posession. (Perhaps this plan even required him to be caught.)
> 
> (I think HRG wanted to be captured because, once HRG knew about Glamour Girl, he is far too smart not to at least have a password or key phrase for his wife to confirm her identity, certainly before talking about any secrets. More to the point, the writers made sure we knew about the barking ring tone, and HRG did not act at all surprised when his "wife" did not know about the doggie hotel's custom tone. Either he planned (or at least allowed himself) to get captured, or the writers made an uncharacteristic mistake. Or I am obsessing too much, but what else to do for 6 weeks?  )


I was under the impression that HRG's wife was actually the I-can-be-anybody babe both times. Especially since Thompson was already pretty skeptical.
1. She was not scatterbrained either time. Had me wondering the first time "what give's with that?" Now I know. I think...
2. He'd never wipe his mind and not his wife's. 
3. He'd never leave a note for himself that would put back in his mind exactly what he got shot and mind-wiped to not have there. 
4. He'd go all the way or none of the way. No gaps anywhere.



Stormspace said:


> Also during the reign of the major three...without a 50' backyard antenna you MIGHT get it at 3 in the morning.


We had a 40ft one and my vote for bestestest invention EVER...the antenna rotor!! Turn the knob, hear it clicking the antenna into place, and thinking how sweet was it that I didn't have to trek outside whilst mom and dad talked through the window "juust a bit more, wait, stop, back just a little there ya goooo STOP! Perfect! Ok Billyh1026 c'mon back in." I was no longer my family's antenna rotor...oh yeah...life was good. :up:



drew2k said:


> Agreed, so we need a cool name to call her. How about "The Illusionist"?


Personally, I think Mrs. Billyh1026 sounds good...then again, that could just be my own selfishness.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> I was under the impression that HRG's wife was actually the I-can-be-anybody babe both times. Especially since Thompson was already pretty skeptical.


Except on the heels of the first conversation between HRG and wife, Mystique walks into the hotel room while the wife is standing right there.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

busyba said:


> Except on the heels of the first conversation between HRG and wife, Mystique walks into the hotel room while the wife is standing right there.


DOH! That's right, the I-can-be-anybody babe did come get HRG to head off to Isaac's joint. Sooooo she can be in more than one person in more than one place at a time!! Voila!! It work's out grea....uhhh not so great eh?
Still doesn't make sense for HRG to be so sloppy. He's better than that. Hmmmmm


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

busyba said:


> Except on the heels of the first conversation between HRG and wife, Mystique walks into the hotel room while the wife is standing right there.


Since her power is illusory, she could have been both women.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

logic88 said:


> How 'bout Lady Mastermind?


I still say Princess Projectra! 

I've seen "Glamour Girl" used on other forums.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

danterner said:


> Plus, Hiro used his powers with Charlie when he went back in time. Didn't he make all of those origami cranes? But I think Philosofy's idea is that Ando boosts powers, not that Hiro *must* be around Ando for Hiro's power to work. I like this idea. I can't, however, think of any instances where Ando has boosted anyone else's power - Ando's been around Nathan, and Niki, and probably a bunch of other people that I'm forgetting, but we haven't seen their power boosted by his presence, have we?


Would we notice if he did? I'm not sure what, for example, Parkman's powers would look like "amplified."

Of course, if he does boost other's powers, and Peter somehow ends up with Ted's, might that contribute to Peter losing control and detonating?


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I don't think we've had an answer for why Peter got so sick in Odessa. I would love to know what happened to him ...


Didn't Claude tell Peter that he was sick because his body was adjusting to all the powers he was absorbing?

Didn't he relieve the pressure with the whole wax-on, wax-off thing?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

WinBear said:


> Since her power is illusory, she could have been both women.


That's a good theory too. Because what was with the whole "I like your hair" line??? Her hair wasn't even fixed up at the time. But when you think of it as a conceited-type comment made to herself, it seems to make more since.

But how would she have the note that HRG wrote himself? Maybe the company has already gotten to his wife and son....


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> I'll just call her the "hot *****"


Direct and to the point. I'll vote for that one.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Except on the heels of the first conversation between HRG and wife, Mystique walks into the hotel room while the wife is standing right there.


Also, in the first conversation with his wife, her cell phone rings and the ringtone is a dog barking. Just before "The Projectionist" reveals herself, her cell phone rings with a normal ringtone.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> If you look closer you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.



Spoiler



I watched the preview again and there are two scenes.

1) Someone falling from Ceiling, and yes this is Mohinder.

2) Scene with someone flying towards Peter.
I've looked at this scene multiple times and the body position indicates to me that the scene is reversed and that it's Sylar actualy flying backwards as if being pushed by telekinesis. I think they put the scene in reverse to throw us off.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Also, in the first conversation with his wife, her cell phone rings and the ringtone is a dog barking. Just before "The Projectionist" reveals herself, her cell phone rings with a normal ringtone.


Many phones support individual ringtones for each phone book entry.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Billyh1026 said:


> I was under the impression that HRG's wife was actually the I-can-be-anybody babe both times. Especially since Thompson was already pretty skeptical.
> 1. She was not scatterbrained either time. Had me wondering the first time "what give's with that?" Now I know. I think...
> 2. He'd never wipe his mind and not his wife's.
> 3. He'd never leave a note for himself that would put back in his mind exactly what he got shot and mind-wiped to not have there.
> 4. He'd go all the way or none of the way. No gaps anywhere.


HRG wasn't expecting that he wouldn't remember anything, just that he wouldn't know where Claire was. The note he left for himself simply told him that he shouldn't go looking. It didn't put anything back in his mind.


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure how you block out the spoiler part and make it invisible,so I will just tell you all that there is a message board that does explain a few questions that have been asked here. 
Just go to www.nbc.com Heroes, 
under boards there is something that says a message to my fans from Tim Kring


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mr flynn said:


> I'm not sure how you block out the spoiler part and make it invisible,so I will just tell you all that there is a message board that does explain a few questions that have been asked here.
> Just go to www.nbc.com Heroes,
> under boards there is something that says a message to my fans from Tim Kring


For those that don't want to follow the link.



Spoiler



Zach Quinto, who portrays Sylar, has been, in my opinion, an important aspect to the series. Are there plans to make him a series regular?

Look for Sylar's character to continue on in season two.

Are there any plans to introduce new, long-lasting female characters?

You've just met Candice, our master of illusion, who may be sticking around to team up with an unexpected character. There are also plans for another major female character for next season.

Is there any real significance to Mr. Bennet's glasses?

Because his character had very few lines in the pilot, and needed to be recognizable, we gave him a distinct pair of glasses. I also liked that they had a distinct early days of the CIA look to them. Very "Company Man".

There are many books, magazines, shows, movies, all about people with super human abilities. Do you feel you are creating a new way of looking into what it means to be super human?

We are looking at heroes as though they are ordinary people living in the real world. If you woke up one morning and discovered you had a fantastic ability, what would you do? Embrace it like Hiro, ignore it like Nathan, or abuse it like Sylar?

Keep watching!

-Tim Kring


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So HB's name is Candice. Interesting.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Also during the reign of the major three:
> 
> 5. Movies on TV limited to nights reserved by the networks. Typically Saturday and Sunday.


"NBC Saturday Night at the Movies"

oops, I was having a flashback


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Since her power is illusory, she could have been both women.


Maybe, but why would she then proceed to have a conversation with "herself"? HRG was in the other room getting his gear, so it's not like it was staged for his benefit.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't remember HRG finding out about "the illusionist" prior to her being his wife. He had met her, but did he know her power?


----------



## Tenor72 (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you think March Madness/College Basketball has anything to do with the hiatus? I have to admit I dont think I can wait until April 23rd. It seemed like the plot was just now starting to move along and then they pull it for over a month? ARRGGHH!


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

Dimented, 
How do you do that because that isn't exactly the part what I was talking about .So please explain how to do this so I can do it with out totally runining for everyone.
Thanks 
Tracy


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I don't remember HRG finding out about "the illusionist" prior to her being his wife. He had met her, but did he know her power?


HRG & Candice went to pay Isaac a visit and Candice covered up the shooting with her powers.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mr flynn said:


> Dimented,
> How do you do that because that isn't exactly the part what I was talking about .So please explain how to do this so I can do it with out totally runining for everyone.
> Thanks
> Tracy


Tracy - See the end of this post for instructions on using spoiler tags: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271608


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

glumlord said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bpurcell was thinking it was


Spoiler



Sylar falling, not Mohinder. So yes, we're both right. Just saying it differently. I think Sylar's flying forward about to try a full on Bruce Lee foot meet face move to Pete.
A question to me is...who was the guy with his back to us the babe talking to in the preview?





devdogaz said:


> HRG wasn't expecting that he wouldn't remember anything, just that he wouldn't know where Claire was. The note he left for himself simply told him that he shouldn't go looking. It didn't put anything back in his mind.


What I was trying to say is that it'll put back in HRG's mind the fact that he knows 'something' about Claire's vanishing act. Not that she simply disappeared. Which I think, is why he wiped everything he could. If he wrote himself a message telling him to not look for her and they mind read him again they'd pick up on the fact that there was something he was hiding instead of nothing like Matt said.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tenor72 said:


> Do you think March Madness/College Basketball has anything to do with the hiatus? I have to admit I dont think I can wait until April 23rd. It seemed like the plot was just now starting to move along and then they pull it for over a month? ARRGGHH!


There's only one night during the run of March Madness when there is a game on Monday night and that's the championship game on April 2nd.

See the previous explanations for why this show (and nearly every other show on network TV) takes the majority of March and April off.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> There's only one night during the run of March Madness when there is a game on Monday night and that's the championship game on April 2nd.
> 
> See the previous explanations for why this show (and nearly every other show on network TV) takes the majority of March and April off.


BURN IN HELL, NBC!!!!

(Just trying to rile up devdogaz )


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Billyh1026 said:


> I was under the impression that HRG's wife was actually the I-can-be-anybody babe both times. Especially since Thompson was already pretty skeptical.
> 1. She was not scatterbrained either time. Had me wondering the first time "what give's with that?" Now I know. I think...
> 2. He'd never wipe his mind and not his wife's.
> 3. He'd never leave a note for himself that would put back in his mind exactly what he got shot and mind-wiped to not have there.
> 4. He'd go all the way or none of the way. No gaps anywhere.


Ok, here is my problem with this theory. Basically, The Company is creating a situation that may not exist. If she was there both times as his wife, that means she would have initiated any knowledge of Claire's disappearance. To what gain? The Haiten's ability to wipe memory has so far shown to be infallible, so I don't necessarily buy that it was to spark something in HRG. I think that his wife was just having a good day with her hairbrainedness and that Candice/Hot *****/Glamour Girl/Shapeshifter happened to come in to catch enough conversation to set up HRG later on.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

PeternJim said:


> But I am still working on the assumption that Sylar has to make some sort of shift in himself to use a power, and that as a result, Peter will only "get" any power that Sylar has actually used in his presence, since the others were only effectively latent and not available to be copied (or whatever Peter does.)


Could be smeeking but oh well, who cares...

I think all of Sylar's abilities are "active" once he steals them, which would mean that Peter already has everything that Sylar had when he attacked Claire.

So why then, has Peter not displayed any other ability?

Simple. He doesn't know about them. He (even subconsciously) knew about Sylar's telekinesis when Claude was beating him with the stick, because he'd seen Sylar use the ability. He's never seen Sylar use anything but telekinesis. I'm sure Peter has several other abilities from Sylar (and others just from passing them on the street) but doesn't consciously know about them.

I cannot WAIT to see Peter and Sylar's first battle, from which of course, Sylar will escape. As every great movie in the past has shown us, the bad guy usually breaks even or wins the first battle, but they always fight again.

Shall we start a catalogue of Peter's current (displayed) abilities?

Empathic link to Nathan (innate?)
Flight (from Nathan)
FutureVision (from Isaac)
Space / Time Control (from Hiro)
Invisibility (from Claude)
Healing (from Claire)
Telekinesis (from Sylar)
Mind Reading (Matt Parkman)

Did I miss any?

*side question - As far as we know, Peter hasn't displayed more than one ability at one time. However, when Claude was beating him with the stick (I just love saying that!) it was apparent that they were invisible. Was Peter still invisible when he slowed time to defend himself against the taser darts, then moved them away with his mind, then flew?


----------



## Tenor72 (Jan 11, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> There's only one night during the run of March Madness when there is a game on Monday night and that's the championship game on April 2nd.
> 
> See the previous explanations for why this show (and nearly every other show on network TV) takes the majority of March and April off.


I understand the reasons, but by some of the posts on this thread it seems to me that most people aren't really happy about it. I'm not but I will get over it. On the bright side, April 23rd will be here before we know it.

Heroes is one of my favorite shows this season and when a new one does not come on it makes me sad. I could be reminded about the breaks during the season everyday and it would still bother me. Is that level-headed or realistic? No, but I can't help how I feel about it.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

MFruchey said:


> Perhaps Hiro hesitates because he's unsure of the sword's effects on his powers. Sure, he _hopes_ that the sword will fix everything, but he really doesn't know what could happen.


Looked to me like he couldn't quite reach it and would have to reset the ladder or change his approach to get to it, which he couldn't do fast enough.


eddyj said:


> So what was the big deal about finding out who Linderman was? Just because of the actor who plays him? Who cares?


Hear hear. It's not like seeing who played him changed anything in-world.


speedcouch said:


> Also, why didnt' he hold the gun right to his head the second time. That way, I doubt Sylar could've stopped the bullet.


I doubt Sylar would have let him get that close. He was just waiting to see if Mohinder was going to do it, but he could have intervened at any time.


Waldorf said:


> Did the visual effect of the shapeshifting chick seem weird to anyone else? Was it the same team that does Peter's invisibility effect? It didn't seem quite *right* to me... either a rushed job or perhaps done by another company or something.


I liked it. I was expecting the old "morph" effect and was happy to see they went with something distinctive, not obvious.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

mr flynn said:


> I'm not sure how you block out the spoiler part and make it invisible,so I will just tell you all that there is a message board that does explain a few questions that have been asked here.
> Just go to www.nbc.com Heroes,
> under boards there is something that says a message to my fans from Tim Kring


The full link direct to Kring's post is here.

There were some additional parts to his post, not already quoted by *dimented *, that cleared up a few things for me, including:



Spoiler



1. Yes, the dead person painted by Isaac in "Parasite" is in fact Isaac himself.

2. "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World" should be parsed as "First Save the Cheerleader, Then Save the World." They successfully saved the right cheerleader, now it is on to trying to save the world. Here's what Kring actually said that leads me to this understanding:

"In the first half of the season our heroes saved the cheerleader, now they have to save the world. "


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

bobcarn said:


> Elements are there for the sake of melodrama and not realism, such as Hiro not just taking the sword. Sure, I guess it could be the writers' intent that Hiro is still a noob and not very bright, but that was a downright stupid thing to do.


While true that it was stupid, I didn't see it as unrealistic. Hiro, first and foremost, is a quiet "do-the-right-thing" kinda guy. When he saw that he was "caught", his first instinct was to comply. Secondly, being that he was "duped" in the museum, he may have had doubts about the authenticity of this sword as well.

Personally, I'd rather have seen the scene go something like this:

Hiro is about to grab the sword.
Curator starts monologuing.
Hiro grabs the sword and freezes time, just before curator guy pushes the button.
Hiro grabs curator button and throws || smashes || hides it.
Hiro runs out of the room towards the exit, but cannot hold time anymore.
Just as he gets close to the outside, the alarm sounds (as curator guy realizes they've been robbed) and comes running with guards behind Hiro.
The last door through which Hiro must go is locked.
Ando shows up with his security pass, and unlocks the door.
They get outside, and after some hilarious Hiro / Ando dialogue, Hiro teleports them both to the future.

Bah... I just realized that I typed all of this for no reason. I might as well just hit submit...


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> Heroes hiatae(pl?) are getting out of hand


Perhaps they are changing the final episodes in preperation for Season Two, or starting to shoot Season Two so they can give you some awesome crack-cocaine spoilers at the end of the first season, or maybe they are changing the last episode to be a two-part episode, part one is the season 1 finale, and part 2 is the season 2 premiere.

Or it could just be sweeps, seeing how this show seems to be the bread and butter of NBC right now. It's the only show on that channel that I watch.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> Did the visual effect of the shapeshifting chick seem weird to anyone else?


It's the effect from the movie "The Butterfly Effect."

Now that was a trip...


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> They took Mr. Muggles to Vegas? I'm really starting to wonder about that dog!


Err... no. She said that she had the kennel giving her hourly updates.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> In Hero RPG's and comics it's sometimes called a focus. It's a device that only the hero can use to get power, to anyone else it's normal item. So, there certainly could be a psychological element to it. In the Wild Cards novels a hero known as The Turtle had an armored converted VW that he would levitate. When he was inside and felt safe his telekinesis was incredible, outside and unprotected he was too self conscious and couldn't do much. Also the more he used the armored vehicle the greater his dependence became until he couldn't use his TK at all unless he was inside it.


Yay, another Champions player! I'd say the sword is an Inobvious, Accessible Focus.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

classicX said:


> Could be smeeking but oh well, who cares...
> 
> I think all of Sylar's abilities are "active" once he steals them, which would mean that Peter already has everything that Sylar had when he attacked Claire.
> 
> So why then, has Peter not displayed any other ability?


I think because those other abilities aren't Sylar's true ability... to figure out how things work, by taking them apart. That's the only way he can gain an ability, is to "take another hero apart" (the brain surgery), and see what makes them tick. His dispassionate, amoral, and most importantly (as it relates to Peter) unfeeling about it all.

Peter's abilities, on the other hand, are based on empathy. Once he's empathetic with another hero, knows how they feel when their power is manifested, he can duplicate that. So he would never go to the place where Sylar must... ie, killing someone for their power. He can't. It's not in his nature to be dispassionatly analytical like that. Plus, as stated above, there are no "feelings" that Sylar is having that Peter can grab onto, to duplicate and empathize with anyway.

So those two characters are like two sides of the same coin, destined to never see eye to eye, but both having the same sort of ability.

That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> Yay, another Champions player! I'd say the sword is an Inobvious, Accessible Focus.


I've never heard this term before your post, but I think many people here think that the sword is insignificant, and it is *Ando* that is Hiro's Inobvious, Accessible Focus.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

wprager said:


> No-one has yet mentioned that Ando also squinted just before he and Hiro transported to the future. At first it was only Hiro -- and nothing; then Ando joins in on the squinting, and they are outta there.
> 
> Was it deliberate misdirection, or yet another clue that Ando has powers of his own? If that's the case, it would certainly explain how he manged to get there first when the alarms went off. It's not entirely improbably to think that Hiro's father had hired/assigned another known hero (Ando) to look after his son.
> 
> As for Mrs. Petrelli, that was very interesting, and like another poster I immediately thought that Linderman is Nathan's real father.


Can you believe I just now finished watching these? I watched all 18 (?) eps in two weeks -- I highly recommend that style of viewing!

I just took Ando's squinting to be a nod to what Hiro usually does to bend time. Maybe he thinks it will help, maybe not. Maybe it does actually help, maybe not.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bumped because I miss it, and there's still four weeks to go.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I guess I can get some discussion started since my only reply to this last theory was from the esteemed Rob Helmerichs who was of the opinion that no way in Hell was I right. Any other takers? Someone else wanna shoot my idea down.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> Bumped because I miss it, and there's still four weeks to go.


You don't watch The Shield, The Sopranos, The Dead Zone, or 24 at all, do you?

4 weeks is nothing.

Greg


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

gchance said:


> You don't watch The Shield, The Sopranos, The Dead Zone, or 24 at all, do you?
> 
> 4 weeks is nothing.
> 
> Greg


Hell yes, yes, no, and no. This (Heroes) is an intra-season break, so I distinguish them that way. And not the gimmicky way the Shield and Sopranos break up their seasons. More than three months breaks means it's a new season in my small mind. Notwithstanding, I have to wait another month, no matter how I define it.


----------

